# Pics from Cars & Coffee Liverpool



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Was a windy day but i braved the elements and was glad i did.
Saw an Audi TT with almost the same paint as my Zed



Rally prepped Polo




Civic before VTEC kicked in yo!

Audi wearing 2 sets of rims



Not for me but attracted alot of attention


Meant Rangy 

The usual exotica


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice cars and pics. 

Is that a Mk1 Prelude next to the Mk1 Civic?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Nice cars and pics.
> 
> Is that a Mk1 Prelude next to the Mk1 Civic?


You have a sharp eye indeed:thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Hard to believe some of the owners didn't seem to be as anal about shiny tailpipes as us despite the rest of the car being so well kept....


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I used to drive one of those early Civics, in the same bright yellow colour too! 

Lovely car, revvy engine and a sweet gearbox as i recall. Not sporty, but loads of fun to hoon around in. 

Really brings back fond memories that pic 🤗

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

HEADPHONES said:


> You have a sharp eye indeed:thumb:


Awesome!

There are very very few left that look as good as that.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

HEADPHONES said:


> You have a sharp eye indeed:thumb:


That's beautiful. Loved those back in the day. Great pics OP. Thanks for sharing

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for the pics.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some lovely cars on display headphones, can't wait for my breakfast club to start on 1st April. The classic cars that turn up to these events always seem to steal the show, love them. :car:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great pics and looked a good day. thanks for sharing


----------

